
Immutable Pensions: Peer-To-Peer Tontines Secured by the Blockchain - rundmc
https://tontinetrust.com/
======
Quequau
I thought Tontines were illegal in most developed nations.

~~~
rundmc
Actually, they are perfectly legal:

Regulated in Europe under Directive 2002/83/EC of the European Parliament:
[http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/en/ALL/?uri=CELEX:320...](http://eur-
lex.europa.eu/legal-content/en/ALL/?uri=CELEX:32002L0083)

Still common in France [https://www.conservateur.fr/nos-
produits/tontine/](https://www.conservateur.fr/nos-produits/tontine/) and
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/property/international/33...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/property/international/3363847/Property-
in-France-Keep-it-in-la-famille-now-and-for-ever.html)

In US: According to the Penn La Review in 2015 “..there are no legal obstacles
to issuing correctly structured tontines (in the US)”

We can give examples for numerous other countries.

